# Problem to boot after installing FreeBSD 9.1



## Moutombi (Jul 1, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD[]9.1 on my computer. *T*he installation went well, after rebooting the startup screen of the machine that displays the logo of HP is blo*c*ked. And the *s*ystem can not start. But when I replace the SATA hard drive with IDE hard drive and I proceeded to install it, there is no problem. I think that FreeBSD has a problem with SATA HDD, it does*n'*t take _into_ account the SATA HDDs. I went to in*s*tall Free*BSD* on another HP computer with SATA HDD, there's still the same problem. Is there anyone who can tell me what happens?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

Likely there is RAID metadata on the old hard drive.  See Thread 36774.  It is impossible to tell for sure without seeing what the computer reported.

FreeBSD supports SATA well.  However, it is possible that the controllers on the systems you tried may be incompatible or configured in a way that does not work.  You would have to give much more information to tell: system model number, disk controller model number.


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 11, 2013)

*Installing & Upgrading Installing and upgrading FreeBSD.*

Well, I have received and read your answer, but I do not know how to use graid and gmirror _be_cause the screen freezes on the HP logo. Are there an alternative method to use if you please?

How can I destroy this RAID metadata without graid and gmirror?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2013)

If RAID is disabled, boot the system with a utility disk like mfsBSD or any of the Linux utility CDs or memory sticks and use dd(1) to erase the first and last megabyte of the disk.  This will wipe out partition information too, effectively like erasing the disk.  So back up first.

Please also post the exact model of computer.  There may be known problems with specific models.


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 12, 2013)

*Installing & Upgrading Installing and upgrading FreeBSD.*

Thank you very much, it works very well.[]I have destroyed all old metadata using the FreeBSD LiveCD: `# gpart destroy -F ada0`

Thanks very much*.*


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 18, 2013)

*Installing & Upgrading Installing and upgrading FreeBSD.*

Solved.

I've used FreeBSD LiveCD and wrote `# gpart destroy -F ada0`. There was a message saying

```
ada0 destroyed
```

All the RAID old metadata disk into ada0 were destroyed. Then I began a new installation.

Thanks a lot!


----------

